# Summer Deckhand Available



## Jkrevette (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm looking for a charter boat that needs a deckhand this summer. I'm a college student (Univ. of Alabama) coming home to Navarre for the summer. I've been fishing my whole life, especially for red snapper, I know how to rig up rods, bait hooks, whatever needs to be done. I'd consider pretty much anything, but it would be really cool if anybody is leaving out of Navarre or Gulf Breeze, but I can drive to Pensacola or Destin if the pay is enough to cover all the gas money. I've got plenty of work experience and can send a resume, but no experience on a charter boat. I'm a very friendly "people" person and I would love interacting with customers. Thank you!
Kyle


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Give Buz Pitts a call... he may still be looking for a mate

850-968-5569 - Charter Boat Gambler


----------



## Jkrevette (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks I'll give him a call!


----------

